# Bilderticker mit Javascript



## SvenKrüger (18. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bins mal wieder und ich habe ein Problem. Ich weiß dass ich mit Flash Bilder faden kann bzw. sie in Form eines Tickers laufenlassen kann. 

Jetzt meine Frage, ist sowas auch mit Java möglich ? Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit einen Text als Newsticker laufen zu lassen, jetzt würde ich das ganze gerne mit Bildern machen und als Steigerung sollen noch ein onMouseover - Effekt dazu....  

Ich beschreibe am Besten nochmal genauer wie das ganze aussehen soll :

- ich habe verschiedene Bilder
- diese sollen in einem bestimmten Rahmen von rechts nach links laufen
- wenn ich mit der Maus über die Bilder gehe soll das Bild klar erkennbar sein

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für Eure Hilfe......

Sven


----------



## Tobias Menzel (18. November 2004)

Hi,

ja, geht; mit DIVs, die per JS neu positioniert werden und einer setTimeOut (bzw. setInterval) - Funktion. Wurde hier im Forum auch schon mal gepostet - wenn Du suchst,, findest Du den Thread bestimmt.  Editoren wie Dreamweaver ermöglichen derartiges auch per Mausklick und einer Zeitleiste, erzeugen für meinen Geschmack aber zu viel (unnötigen) Code.

Gruß

P.S.: JAVA != JavaScript!
.


----------



## SvenKrüger (18. November 2004)

Datic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Editoren wie Dreamweaver ermöglichen derartiges auch per Mausklick und einer Zeitleiste, erzeugen für meinen Geschmack aber zu viel (unnötigen) Code.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank erstmal für Deinen Tip, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt mit Deiner Hilfe nicht wirklich viel anfangen kann, dafür habe ich doch zu wenig Ahnung..... :-( 

Ich habe aufgrund Deines Stichwortes mal hier im Forum gesucht und bin fündig geworden, nur leider ist das Problem in dem Tread nicht gelöst worden, lediglich ein ansatz wurde gegeben....

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130544&highlight=setTimeout

Ich poste jetzt mal das Script von meinem bestehenden Newsticker, den ich jetzt gerne anpassen möchte :


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
tNews=new Array();
tNews[0]='Neu NailDesign......der Geschenk - Gutschein ! !';
tNews[1]='Die Bildergallerie wurde überarbeitet :-)';
tNews[2]='Update....... jetzt auch mit Online - Shop';

//°°°°°°°°°°Delimiter zwischen den einzelnen News
tDelimiter  =' + + + ';

//°°°°°°°°°°Interval in ms
tInterval   =10;

//°°°°°°°°°°Stop bei mouseover?true:false
tStop       =true;

//°°°°°°°°°°Falls Leeraum zwischen News...hier Wert erhoehen...minimum:1
tRepeat     =2;

//°°°°°°°°°°Rahmen
tBorder     ='1px solid #818181';

//°°°°°°°°°°Breite
tWidth      =700;

//Abstand Rahmen->Inhalt (top+bottom)
tPadding    =1;

//Das Aussehen per CSS anpassbar unter Verwendung des Selectors #ticker

/* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * D E R  T I C K E R * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * */
IE=document.all&&!window.opera;DOM=document.getElementById&&!IE;
if(DOM||IE)
    {
    var tGo;tPos=0;tStop=tStop?'onmouseover="clearInterval(tGo)"'+
    'onmouseout="tGo=setInterval(\'DM_ticken()\','+tInterval+')"':'';
    tTxt=tDelimiter+tNews.join(tDelimiter);tNews=tTxt;
    for(i=1;i<tRepeat;++i){tNews+=tTxt;}document.write
    ('<div style="overflow:hidden;border:'+tBorder+';width:'+
     tWidth+'px;padding:'+tPadding+'px 0px '+tPadding+'px 0px;">'+
     '<nobr><span id="ticker"style="position:relative;"'+tStop+'>'+
     tNews+'</span></nobr></div>');
    tObj=IE?document.all.ticker:document.getElementById('ticker');
    function DM_ticken(){tOffset=tObj.offsetWidth/tRepeat;
    if(Math.abs(tPos)>tOffset){tPos=0;}tObj.style.left=tPos;tPos--;}
    tGo=setInterval('DM_ticken()',tInterval);
    }
//-->
```

Ich habe mir jetzt gedacht, dass ich anstatt der Zeile :

```
tNews[0]='Neu NailDesign......der Geschenk - Gutschein ! !';
```
die Zeile in :

```
tNews[0]='<img src="Bildname.jpg" border="0"> ';
```
änder.

Aber leider klappt das nicht


----------



## webmaster2001tr (12. Dezember 2009)

Doch es geht.
Du musst nur den String statt mit <img .....
mit <a href=".....  einfügen und dann auch mit </a> abschließen.
So kannst du dann auch gleich einen Link mit einbauen.

Kam ein bischen spät aber villeicht bekommst du ja eine Mail! )


----------



## Maik (12. Dezember 2009)

webmaster2001tr hat gesagt.:


> Kam ein bischen spät aber villeicht bekommst du ja eine Mail! )


Fünf volle Jahre nennst du ein bisschen? :suspekt:

Bin jetzt schon gespannt, ob das Projekt "Bilderticker" noch aktuell auf der Tagesordnung steht.

Obwohl, wie ich gerade sehe, hat der Benutzer sein Thema überhaupt nicht abonniert, und erhält somit auch keine Benachrichtigung über deinen eingegangenen Beitrag.

mfg Maik


----------

